# Hocking River Saugeye



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

I was just wondering how many people have caught SAUGEYE ( not Sauger) out of the Hocking? The reason I ask is because I am 99% sure that I have caught a decent amount of them in the Athens area, yet some people are saying that it is highly unlikely to catch more then one or two. Don't get me wrong I have caught WAY more Sauger then Saugeye there, but I have definatly caught more then a couple. Just wondering if I am the only one. Thanks


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

lol now you change it from catching more sauger then to s-eyes?? Before you told me and riverking that you where catching mostly s-eyes now you seem to agree with riverking??


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

> lol now you change it from catching more sauger then to s-eyes?? Before you told me and riverking that you where catching mostly s-eyes now you seem to agree with riverking??


I never changed anything. We just discussed this just tonight in fact ( Short memory??) and I told you that out of about 50-60 fish that were caught last time, only around 10 were s-eyes. Thats approx 1/6 ratio of saugeye to sauger. 

There is no need to turn this into a cat fight. I simply want other peoples input who have more experience then I do on this river. It would be interesting to hear what others have to say, other then just someone who already has a biased opinion.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

No, i am talking about when you told riverking at lake logan that most of them where s-eyes and he said no they mostly probably where sauger and you disagreed ...... but who cares what they are sauger or s-eyes they both taste good!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

BTW, it's a shame to see stringers after stringers come out of the Hocking with both sauger and s-eyes that are 6 to 9 inches.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

It is a shame to see those stringers. Last year people just loved having something on there stringer no matter if it was a 8in smallie or a 12in flathead. I've caught 2 saugeye below whites mill and I caught one upstream in the Logan area. Most of the saugeye down there are decent sized fish.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

I know i caught more sauger than saugeye.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive caught a good number of Saugeyes in the past years Ive been fishing down there. And I agree about the Small fish on the stringers , I would like to see a length limit in place on the Hocking.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

It's good too see that I am not the only one getting Saugeye. And i agree 110% about the length limits, buts thats a whole other topic completely.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

in the last 10 years of fishing there i have only caught a dozen saugeye, and a few walleye. Most of the saugeye were caught in one season.It could be i dont pay attention to the small ones whether they are saugeye or what. Every fish that swims is in there. Ihave seen a school of hybrids in there that averaged 10 lbs a piece, never to be seen again.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Ha, I am willing to bet they were put on a stringer for table fare...... It's sad


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been catching and releasing plenty of the smaller 6-8 inch saugeyes in the hocking as of lately, however, with this rain picking it up it's hard to get a slow, shallow moving flow of the river. they're hitting my soft plastic grubs and rooster tails like crazy and I've had a good number of white bass as well, I'd like to head up to the mill, any size to them as you get closer to the mill? I'm new to the hocking river/Athens considering I transferred to Ohio U. from my community college in Lorain County.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

I personally think Whites Mill is overrated. Sure I have caught a lot of fish there, but nothing of any size or quality, and not without being shoulder deep next to a bunch of people who, well, lets just say a bunch of people I don't prefer to be around. I'm sure there are some quality fish in there, but its not worth wading through the crowd, at least not for me.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

understand what your saying, but try fishing off times, my 3 largest fish came out of there ,years ago. 45 lb cat, 8 lb walleye. 17 in crappie.


----------

